# New guy to the game



## lexar27 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello all been reading on here for few months to do research for my own personal entertainment. 

Background- Training for 5 years. Was long distance runner before this and decided to take a different route of training my body. Started about 165lbs when i began training, got new sitting job blow up with fat to about 220lbs and noticed i had to make a change and get more serious with this. Meet adn started training with a friend who was built on most basic routines, typically more of a powerlifting style. Recently decided this summer to finally find an end goal and try to compete in first physique competition (dont think i have enough mass to compete on body building level yet). Have got a trainer to help me along the way now, changing up my diet from what i thought was ok to an actual planned out macros and weighing food. Trying for 250gr of protein a day from food isnt as easy as i thought, but i realized i wasnt eating enough. 

Stats- 205lb 14.2% BF currently no cycle

Been reading up what i woudl like to run. I have previously ran cycle of IML M-sten, then cycle of super DMZ 2, then a liver killer run of Alpha-1 to super tren to methadrol over 10 weeks. That last cycle ended last winter about a year ago. So ive had roughly a bit shy of a year off, ending my PCT in last January for that pro hormone run.

Been looking to try the next level, im looking to bulk somewhat lean so i have less to lose in spring for my competition in May. Thinking to run a 12-16 week Test C cycle alone, possibly with kickstart. Run anastrozole throughout, clomid nolva afterwards. hopefully able to put little extra meat on, get back up to 220lbs but drop 2% BF while doing so. 


Anyways sorry for the long intro, But im excited to be here and learn. Thanks guys.


----------



## Riles (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## quick01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome my friend!


----------



## jas101 (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome Lex.


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## devildawg99. (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice intro welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to IronmagazineForums. Take a look around!


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome..................


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome bud


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

